# Questions about NPT's?



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So my questions are::
1. Do I have to cycle my tank all over again to switch from a regular planted to NPT? The only thing that would be changed is substrate from gravel to soil and sand. 

2. Will I need to get MTS to stir up the sand? I have like 13 ramshorns in the tank right now, would they be okay? Or could I stir the sand manually if the ramshorns wont cut it?

4. Is Co2 necessary? I am trying to do this as low tech as possible. But if Co2 would be a good idea would it be okay to substitute that with API Co2 Plant booster?

5. I use "Flourish comprehensive supplement for the planted aquarium" right now, would that be necessary after the switch?

6. Is there a such thing as too many plants in an NPT?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> So my questions are::
> 1. Do I have to cycle my tank all over again to switch from a regular planted to NPT? The only thing that would be changed is substrate from gravel to soil and sand.
> 
> 2. Will I need to get MTS to stir up the sand? I have like 13 ramshorns in the tank right now, would they be okay? Or could I stir the sand manually if the ramshorns wont cut it?
> ...


1. Yes the tank will need to cycle, but the good news is that with enough plants it's a silent cycle and you don't need to worry yourself about it. The plants will buffer any ammonia.

2. Ramshorns will not burrow into the dirt so yes I highly suggest you get some MTS. In the meantime you can poke down into the dirt with a stick or toothpick every few inches once a week to ensure no toxic gas pockets are forming.

3. No CO2 is necessary with hardy plants.

4. I actually use Flourish in my NPT's and really like it.

6. No, it would be really hard to have too many plants!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for replying!!
I have a bunch of stem plants, and a few rhizome. I think about 14 different species with about a bunch of each one, is that okay? It sounds like a LOT to me (Not all are planted yet not sure if I should plant them all)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you haven't already-this sticky should help to answer some of your questions too.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575

1+ babystarz


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> If you haven't already-this sticky should help to answer some of your questions too.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575
> 
> 1+ babystarz


I did read it, and a lot of other things on NPT's I just don't remember getting answers to those questions. I am going to re read that and I heard there are a couple threads or stickies on the TFK forum to check out too


Can anyone tell me what the obvious benifits between just a sand vsNPT is


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When the nutrient rich soil matures and starts its life underwater-all kinds of neat things can happen. While this is a closed system-A balanced- properly setup soil based tank is as close to a complete ecosystem that can be created in a glass box. The soil is alive with all kinds of life-bacteria, nematodes...etc....All these things work together and kinda recycle everything for the balance. Then you have the nutrients that can help feed everything that is lacked in inert substrate.

Lots of different ways to setup and maintain a soil based tank and while fish keeping in general is not an exact science-the science behind the soil based systems and how everything interacts to create the balance has been.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> thanks for replying!!
> I have a bunch of stem plants, and a few rhizome. I think about 14 different species with about a bunch of each one, is that okay? It sounds like a LOT to me (Not all are planted yet not sure if I should plant them all)


What types of plants are they? 14 species is a lot but I think tanks with variety look great  You can heavily plant your tank with that, and you might have some leftovers too. You could just keep them in this tank until you have a use for them. I find once you get into doing planted tanks, one is never enough


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

anarchis, Java Fern, rotala indica, aquatic banana, Anubias nana, pellia, lace Java Fern, Java Moss, Hornwort, moneywort, Water Sprite, water Wisteria, frogbit, and giant Duckweed.

All I have in my tank right now is the anarchis, totals indica, aquatic banana, money wort, frogbit, and java fern.
The rest were either sent today or will be tomorrow.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Those all sound great, you've obviously done your research on plants. Just be diligent in picking off the floating plant shoots or the light to everything else will get blocked off very quickly! I find frogbit can get especially greedy


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the only way to have "too many" plants is if the taller ones start blocking out light to the lower ones, and that can usually be alleviated by angling your lighting to make sure everyone gets plenty of sun.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Those all sound great, you've obviously done your research on plants. Just be diligent in picking off the floating plant shoots or the light to everything else will get blocked off very quickly! I find frogbit can get especially greedy


I've been trying to research everything. I know its suggested to have a few bunches of only a few different plants, but I like variety so I was hoping this would be okay
my frogbit is VERY greedy, probably because its the only floater at the moment.. I have 2 other tanks that I plan on planting once I get lights so any extra I have after getting this one done will be moved into one of those two...Along with clippings. But they too will soon be over run I'm sure


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I've been trying to research everything. I know its suggested to have a few bunches of only a few different plants, but I like variety so I was hoping this would be okay
> my frogbit is VERY greedy, probably because its the only floater at the moment.. I have 2 other tanks that I plan on planting once I get lights so any extra I have after getting this one done will be moved into one of those two...Along with clippings. But they too will soon be over run I'm sure


Well the good news is that people are always looking for the plants you have. So you may be able to make a little money off your clippings to buy more plants, or you could always host giveaways for the extras, as a lot of people here and other aquarium plant communities sometimes do 

I just threw away 20 frogbit plants, I think I might need to host my own giveaway. Shipping plants from MN in the winter is a risky proposition though >.<


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is a good idea! I would love to host give aways if I can afford to ship them myself. Or just have whoever wants them pay shipping for whatever I can fit in the box.

I know what you mean about the weather! These plant orders are my last live anything orders for the year, I live in north central Ohio, we have some pretty cold winters as well.


----------

